# Couple of clients complained about my employee.



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

Think about what it trainable and what is not when hiring.

I can show someone how to measure, cut lumber, change a receptacle and even screw in a light bulb.

I can not train integrity, loyalty, honesty, enthusiasm, dedication and willingness to learn.


----------



## needs glasses (Aug 12, 2014)

huggytree said:


> However there's a few big negatives too.
> 1. He grew up on a farm and didn't go to school, so he can't read.
> 2. He can't measure particularly well.
> 3. He's a Rastafarian and talks in this almost impossible to understand Jamaican Patois, that neither me nor the customers understand.
> ...



Yes, and I agree. The way I got around to hiring him was through a friend, and the word was he was a hard worker and half decent painter.

Which he is, so I said OK I usually work on my own so I'll give him a go.
I had heard he wasn't great at reading... however the not measuring bit came to light later.

Just today I gave him crap for rambling on in an unfathomable fashion to the client. 

I think he thinks he sounds cool or something with his accent, but I told him that I honestly think he goes down in the customers opinion when he rambles on.

I have had other people in the past that were technically way ahead of this guy, but maybe had a stinky attitude, and certainly wouldn't have stuck around for the irregular hours. However I have also had the odd guy that yes, had a good attitude and was technically better, could drive, AND the CUSTOMERS liked them more.

One guy from a few years back comes to mind where the clients always referred to him as 'such a nice man'

So far no one has called current guy 'nice'..... 

I actually have a good laugh with the guy, if we were painting warehouses or something or up on a roof then a lot of it wouldn't matter.

But when we are in the customers home then his mannerisms matter more.. 

To be honest though I wouldn't want to bend over backwards to find an employee just for the sake of keeping my customers happy.

So many of my customers are these kind of neurotic women, no offence to any women on here. But 85% of my clientele are women aged 40 to 80, and many of them are various shades of crazy.

I mean at the end of the day I'm not a butler or something, I have to enjoy my day too.

Any way I think I'm ranting.


----------



## needs glasses (Aug 12, 2014)

AmeliaP said:


> That all must be very frustrating for him.
> 
> I'd go with what KAP said and take an hour or two to helping him strengthen his weaknesses and see how that goes.
> 
> You'll never make every customer happy whether it's just you, or you and a helper.


The thing is it doesn't seem that frustrating for him as he has the opportunity for tutors etc... but doesn't bother with them.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Roll Rasta man some ganja, you will see how fast he will read and work and do everything he has too, not to mention the customers will stop complaining :thumbsup:


----------



## needs glasses (Aug 12, 2014)

So I made a playlist of videos and sat my helper down and had a chat about 1. speaking in a way me and the customers clearly understand and 2. I brought my laptop with me and had him watch some you tube videos on reading a tape measure.
He was pretty enthusiastic about learning the tape, so things going better.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

needs glasses said:


> I brought my laptop with me and had him watch some you tube videos on reading a tape measure.
> He was pretty enthusiastic about learning the tape, so things going better.


Wow. I didn't read this whole thread, but I know I missed a lot if you hired this guy. lol


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

needs glasses said:


> So I made a playlist of videos and sat my helper down and had a chat about 1. speaking in a way me and the customers clearly understand and 2. I brought my laptop with me and had him watch some you tube videos on reading a tape measure.
> He was pretty enthusiastic about learning the tape, so things going better.


That shows he has a brain if he could learn it, no sarcasm intended. I had a helper once who after I got to know him opened up one time and asked me what the division markers on a measuring tape were there for. 

After realizing he really didn't know and wasn't pulling my leg I tried to explain it to him starting with 1/2, which he got and progressively going down to 1/16th.............. I lost him after 1/2 and had to give up on teaching him, he just couldn't grasp it; seemed normal otherwise and I never would have guessed he had an issue with something so basic to the industry.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Rio said:


> That shows he has a brain if he could learn it, no sarcasm intended. I had a helper once who after I got to know him opened up one time and asked me what the division markers on a measuring tape were there for.
> 
> After realizing he really didn't know and wasn't pulling my leg I tried to explain it to him starting with 1/2, which he got and progressively going down to 1/16th.............. I lost him after 1/2 and had to give up on teaching him, he just couldn't grasp it; seemed normal otherwise and I never would have guessed he had an issue with something so basic to the industry.


You never know. Some folks are clueless about surprising things. Before GPS, when I used to hire deliver techs in a different line of work, I needed to make sure they knew how to find an address on a map. This included guys with delivery experience. Everybody says ""Yeah, sure, easy", but one day I decided to test some of them. Holy cow. They had no clue whatsoever and were calling the customers for directions. Try that in a large metro area. It was nuts.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

The guy sounds weak.


----------



## huggytree (Nov 3, 2013)

needs glasses said:


> \
> To be honest though I wouldn't want to bend over backwards to find an employee just for the sake of keeping my customers happy.
> 
> So many of my customers are these kind of neurotic women, no offence to any women on here. But 85% of my clientele are women aged 40 to 80, and many of them are various shades of crazy.
> ...


i want my employee to BRING me more business......if my customers arent happy with him he TAKES business away......any employee that customers arent happy with is bad for my business......sounds like as long as he gets the work done you dont care what the customer thinks....i find that shocking

id say about 50% of women in that age group have shades of crazy...i cant see older women liking your employee

if you have enough work and dont care, then keep doing what your doing...if your trying to increase business then id dump the guy


----------



## huggytree (Nov 3, 2013)

needs glasses said:


> So I made a playlist of videos and sat my helper down and had a chat about 1. speaking in a way me and the customers clearly understand and 2. I brought my laptop with me and had him watch some you tube videos on reading a tape measure.
> He was pretty enthusiastic about learning the tape, so things going better.


do you have to hand feed him and change his diaper too???


im starting to think this post is a joke of some kind


----------



## j_sims (Jul 5, 2007)

The no transportation would have done it for me. I use to be taxi man and babysitter. I got burned out on it years ago. 
The first rattle out of the box when I run an ad in the paper is...."MUST have dependable transportation, no exceptions" !


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

I may be wrong, but based on another post from the OP, I feel like he might be yanking our chain.

Forgive me if I'm wrong. :laughing:


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

Rio said:


> That shows he has a brain if he could learn it, no sarcasm intended. I had a helper once who after I got to know him opened up one time and asked me what the division markers on a measuring tape were there for.
> 
> After realizing he really didn't know and wasn't pulling my leg I tried to explain it to him starting with 1/2, which he got and progressively going down to 1/16th.............. I lost him after 1/2 and had to give up on teaching him, he just couldn't grasp it; seemed normal otherwise and I never would have guessed he had an issue with something so basic to the industry.


A former boss of mine used to call out certain employees, saying, "Johnny, you're like Groundhogs Day" needing to relearn everything on a daily basis. :laughing:

Still makes me laugh to this day.


----------



## SK Remodeling (Feb 8, 2009)

Just remember this is business first. you really don't owe him anything. you need to trust your gut.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Unless your employee is doing something really bad or really wrong, your loyalty is to him and not your customers. You can always find more customers but you can't always find good help. 

I've had employees where I had to tell them "Work. Don't talk." and others that I've had to say, "Look busy even when there isn't anything to do." And then I've even had to tell one guy not to stand there staring at the customer or trying to help them make up their mind while they are making comments about the work that we are doing.

It's little things like this that give concern to the customer rather than your employee's ethnicity or education level.


----------



## ryanshull (Nov 1, 2012)

If you still have the guy after a year and a half and you are only giving him 20 hours a week, he is a keeper.


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

Be very careful about what you post regarding his color. If you ever let him go, this could serve as justification for a discrimination suit. 

The way I see it, you are handcuffed to this guy. You can not let him go for any of those issues considering he had those attributes when you hired him, Training is your best option.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Pearce Services said:


> Be very careful about what you post regarding his color. If you ever let him go, this could serve as justification for a discrimination suit.
> 
> The way I see it, you are handcuffed to this guy. You can not let him go for any of those issues considering he had those attributes when you hired him, Training is your best option.


Not sure about that, I can fire someone just because I don't like them, and this is California.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Is called "at will" employers reserve the right to terminate an employee without cause, if there's no contract.


----------

